
Clarissa – A Personal Bot - froggiememe
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Clarissa-Bot&#x2F;Clarissa.git<p>In dire need of other developers. Currently only 2 devs (myself and a friend) are committing. Email me @ bremo.lincolin101@gmail.com your GitHub username if you are interested.
======
ntw1103
What is your license? There doesn't seem to be one listed in your repo.

